# Slow motion Lumafusion



## Freund (11 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,

j’aimerais savoir si dans Lumafusion ou autre app pour iPad Pro, il existerait une fonction qui permet de rendre les ralentis filmés en 30 fps plus smooth. 
je sais que dans Première Pro il y a cette fonction qui s’appelle flux optique mais est ce qu’il y a l’équivalent pour iPad?
Merci!


----------

